# River Sweep 2007



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks to all who participated in the annual river sweep. A lot of these were kids giving up a few hours of a saturday morning to clean up. Met Skeeter 175 and appreciate his time. Also Bob Schweinsberg. They ended up with almost 30 bags of trash.Thanks again


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that the location was Greenup Dam


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad to see stuff like that going on, nice job to all that participated!


----------



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

It's a shame that things like this have to take place, if everyone would just pick up their own trash! I fish at Racine and it's starting to look pretty bad. Well anyway, a big thumbs up to all you who participated in this.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave, and all those who helped, 30 bags of trash, next flood it's all headed down to Meldahl, to add to the 50 bags already there!
LMJ


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Great to see people doing this.Good for you!! Just a few weeks ago a neighbor rented a dumpster and put it in a pull off next to the east fork river of the Little Miami and filled it with tires, washmachines,bottles and other assorted trashes. Looks fantastic. Maybe people don't think removing small amounts will add to anything, but if alot of small amounts are removed.....THE CATKING !!!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

7 big trash bags picked up in less than 25 yards of shoreline . What a great effort put forth by many .


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Good job guys. How hard is it for people to clean up after themselves . Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a suggestion I started doing a few years ago, I bring a bag for my trash and often times get it half full with other stuff I find along the bank. Every little bit helps.


----------

